# Baby Pictures



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Baby Pictures!!!!!

http://ratforum.com/coppermine/thumbnails/album=72/page=1/sort=na.html

enjoy!
Feel free to comment/make silly fun of... etc

Anna

Ya want a few?

:roll: 8O :lol:


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWW. I would totally take a couple if I weren't 3000 miles away from you.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*makes off with flame hidden in my pocket* he's mine!! I sooo want him how adorable!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I love Possum!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

http://ratforum.com/modules/coppermine/albums/userpics/10350/normal_cecil.jpg

Please send him over here via teleportation >_> He's ADORABLE! LOOKIT THOSE EYES!

Ah drat, you're keeping him... well not like I could have him anyway *goes off pouting* seeing as I'm a bazzilion miles away.


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Stephanie- I don't know if you'd want Flame --a Real "trouble-maker" there.
Into EVERYTHING, very "helpful" when I'm cage cleaning. Likes to climb out and explore... LOL Very full of mischief and fearless! 

Will post new pics this weekend with more accurate sexing (hopefully)
Looks like I have a few sets of 'matched-rats' if anybody wants a pair of near-twins.. LOL

Come On, there's gotta be someone in Oregon that wants really cute babies.

I trust them implicitly. I dip my fingers in the babyfood they get every day (to lighten Kitty's nursing load) and let them mob my hand and lick it off. Nobody gets the least bitey. They are all very civilized and super friendly and inquisitive.

Anybody?

Bueller?

:lol: 

Anna

Oh and I am compiling a website.
Only the frontpage so far, but...

www.sinclairrats.com


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

oooooohhhh *makes even bigger grabby hands at flame* i llloooovvvvveee the nosy ones LoL i so want him *pouts* he is just soooo precious and his name *heart melts* so perfect for my personality LoL *goes off to buy a plane ticket to OR*


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

you're very cruel making them sound so ridiculously cute and then being so far away. you're doing it on purpose, aren't you?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness, look at Possum! *melts*


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*plots to go on road trip to Oregon >_>* Hrmm... but I don't think the van can make it far at all right now. It's limping along as it is D:


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, Possum sure is a darling. Can you take more photos of him (her?)? Those are some awesome markings.

I just named one of my new girls Possie because she looks a bit like an opossum, but her markings are nowhere as cute!!!


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

LOLOL
Well---
Uh,
I didn't mean to cause quite such a stir.
Too bad y'all can't come claim some babies.
I'll post a couple more pics of Possum, and our "found" baby, now named Lucky. This baby looks SOOO much like his momma. 

********

Apparently last Friday, the day my sister came over and helped me catalog babies, Lucky decided to strike out on his own. Somehow managed to escape the notice of my sister and myself, and head off for the kitchen. Yesterday (thurs) I was towling off Raiden after his morning bath, and heard the dreaded pantry rustle. All this week I had been thinking "aw-krap, we got a mouse in our kitchen." And was planning on getting more mouse traps and such. Oh- did I mention we have a Cat??
Well- Lucky earned his name. Because this time when I heard the rustle/chewing noises, though hands full of lizard wrapped in towel..., I opened the pantry door. What do I see but a cute little rat-baby face looking at me as if to say "...What? ...It wasn't me, it was the other rat!" LOLOLOL

Lucky seems ok, tho fairly hungry and thirsty, and noticeably smaller than his sibllings. He seems spry and playful and full of mischief just like everybody else. And they all mobbed him and an insane game of gotcha-wrestle ensued. LOLOL

So in the next couple of days I will post a picture of Lucky, and (godhelpme) try to figure out which baby got doubled.
And also hopefully post some new pics


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Lucky sure is aptly named! 

I'm sure he'll be just fine after his little escapade, and hopefully your pantry doesn't have too many things with little nibbles taken out!


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok- got a bit more done on the website

Sinclair Rats

check it out and let me know...

I will be incorporating/linking-to lots of info


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

Possum is soo cute!

and Tish is beautiful too.

I wish I could have all of them!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

candle and half-candle look like the same rat to me. which one is lucky? are you still trying to figure this out, or did i get confused reading your story? lol, could go either way.


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Ding ding ding
O-Ono -- You win.
I _think_ that was the duplicated baby :lol: 

I now have pics of Lucky
and updated "availables" on our website

Sinclair Rats

I am also contemplating keeping 'AdventureRat' Lara as she and Possum are very close. Always sleeping together, always grooming, sharing food, etc. :wink: 

Also some 'play pics' are up.

Have a great one folks!

Anna


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

I want one, no two. Too bad I'm on the East Coast. So cute.


----------

